
How to Get a Job at a Startup Without a Computer Science Degree - colinkeeley
https://colinkeeley.com/blog/2016/06/17/how-to-get-a-job-at-a-startup-without-a-computer-science-degree
======
Bostonian
"I said this is my background and this is what I have to offer and I am happy
to do an unpaid internship initially. Eventually they raise money and then
they can pay you."

This illustrates why a high and strictly-enforced minimum wage applied to new
hires is a bad idea. It prevents people from getting their foot in the door.

